# Gobble gobble gobble (Wild Turkey 101)



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone here drink Wild Turkey 101? This guy I work with recommended it to me. He said that it is "smooth." The stuff goes down like kool aid! This could be bad news because they sell this stuff on base at a pretty good price.

Try some over ice.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wild Turkey is the whiskey I "cut my teeth on " so to speak. Where I am originally from it was the drink of choice for most. I like it, but I dunno if I'd go as far as going down like koolaid. I prefer it over Beam or Jack for my own personal taste.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dude, wild turkey can make you do some crazy $hit if your not careful...

Mostly because it's easy to drink, and it has a higher proof than most liqours. Not to be underestanded haha..


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Bankshot1101 said:


> Dude, wild turkey can make you do some crazy $hit if your not careful...
> 
> Mostly because it's easy to drink, and it has a higher proof than most liqours. Not to be underestanded haha..


Toooo easy to drink. Poured myself a big glass last night while watching NHL. Went down far too easy. Have to be careful not to overdo it.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Wild Turkey is the whiskey I "cut my teeth on " so to speak. Where I am originally from it was the drink of choice for most. I like it, but I dunno if I'd go as far as going down like koolaid. I prefer it over Beam or Jack for my own personal taste.


I personally feel it beats the pants off of Beam or Jack, I always keep a bottle in the liquor cabinet because I have friends who drink nothing else.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate wild turkey.....yuck....just had some during the OSU Michigam game....I prefer anything over it.

IMO of course


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

WT101 isn't bad, and I wouldn't turn one down, but I would only order one if the bar stock was severely limited.

Of course, I also drink Beam by the quart (and usually on Skype).


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll have some every now and then. I'm more of a Makers myself.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

If your not careful, the turkey will come out of the bottle and peck you on the forehead when your asleep!!!! 

I like Knob Creek,Eagle Rare and Jim Beam Black. I was thinking on getting some of the Rare Breed Wild Turkey.


----------



## p2min (May 8, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> If your not careful, the turkey will come out of the bottle and peck you on the forehead when your asleep!!!!
> 
> I like Knob Creek,Eagle Rare and Jim Beam Black. I was thinking on getting some of the Rare Breed Wild Turkey.


We definitely have similar tastes. You're on the mark with the Creek and Beam Black. The Turkey isn't bad at all.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

For me, WT101 is an everyday pour, a workhorse bourbon if you will. Nothing fancy, just a good drink at the end of a long day. Not a top shelf bourbon like a Pappy or Elmer T, but one that I wouldn't hesitate to share with friends. Jimmy Russell has nothing to be ashamed of here.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> For me, WT101 is an everyday pour, a workhorse bourbon if you will. Nothing fancy, just a good drink at the end of a long day. Not a top shelf bourbon like a Pappy or Elmer T, but one that I wouldn't hesitate to share with friends. Jimmy Russell has nothing to be ashamed of here.


Agree. After a long drive home it feels great to pour a tall one over ice, sit back relax and let the stress of the drive leave you. Problem is that the first one goes down so easy that I find myself pouring a second tall one, then the 101 catches up about midway through the second one. Good night.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

"smooth" like a razor blade. But I always have a bottle around,it will last a few years.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Just give me som Single Barrel Evan Williams, for $19 it cant be beaten.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> "smooth" like a razor blade. But I always have a bottle around,it will last a few years.


Welcome back Bruce, haven't seen you in a few months.


----------

